# Recurring events in the calendar



## Philippa

Leopold, Doina, Maeron, Valerie and Lancel0t

I've just discovered that my UK recurring events don't recur! Neither do they on your calendars, I don't think! When you enter the start and end dates you have to put in the range of years (at the moment from 2001 to 2010). Only the amazing and impressive Italy Calendar doesn't have this problem, I think! Well done Silviap!   

I have also asked Mike about the time ranges that you have to put in and whether we can have an 'all day' option, but I'm not sure he can change this.

Happy Calendar creation!
Philippa


----------



## Doina

You're right, Phillipa, thanks a lot! I looked again on the entry page and it seems there is only the range between 2001 and 2007. I understand from you that I have to type the start date as 2001 and the end date as 2007?  Can you plese try and explain once again what we have to do in order to get the recurrence??? Think my mind works slow today...   

Oh, God, what if my mind really works slow all the time and it's only today that I've realised???


----------



## Doina

SlowLY!!!!! See... it really works like that!!!!


----------



## Leopold

In fact i haven't used "add recurring event", but just "single-all day events". Because i couldn't manage to make it work, and even was not sure of the use of the other options.

L.


----------



## Doina

Events added like you said do recur. Thanks a lot, Philippa.


----------



## Lancel0t

Thanks for the Info Philippa, now i've corrected my calendar and it is working now properly. I simply adjusted the starting year and the terminating year so that my yearly recurring event won't have any problem.


----------



## valerie

I had detected the problem and reported it to Mike, but this is much better, you found the solution, Philippa! Now the recurring events are OK in the French calendar too.
Thank you,


----------



## mkellogg

Well done Philippa.

To answer another question: the calendar is set by default to just go 2001-2007 I think.  But now that is just two years inthe future.  I'll change the end date to 2010 so we will be good for 5 years going forward.
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Silvia

Philippa, I didn't understand what your problem was... did you set the recurrence pattern as well?


----------

